# [HDDs] Welche Temparatur ist kritisch?

## reyneke

Hallo Forum!

Nachdem dieses Problem wieder auftauchte und der Ausfall der Festplatte nun definitiv nicht an der Umgebungstemparatur liegen kann, hab ich mich gefragt, ob die Festplatte wohl jetzt von sich aus zu heiß wird. Wo liegt denn die Belastungsgrenze bei Festplatten, was die Temparatur angeht?

Bei mir sieht's grad so aus:

```

hddtemp /dev/hda

/dev/hda: Maxtor 6Y120P0: 46°C

```

Ist das im Rahmen oder sollte ich mir Gedanken machen?

Gruß, reyneke.

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

Schon ein wenig hoch.

Normalerweise heißt es , dass die Festplatte nicht heiser als 30° werden sollte!

MFG

/dev/blackhawk

----------

## Haldir

Meine ist:

/dev/hda: Maxtor 6Y120P0: 28°C

Die ist aber nicht wirklich stark ausgelastet, ich würd mal sagen 35°C ist scho Maximum.

----------

## Robelix

In Datenblättern der Hersteller steht meistens 55°, das ist aber wirklich oberste Grenze.

Für Dauerbetrieb sind sicher 46° nicht gut, verkürzt sicher die Lebensdauer.

robelix

----------

## HeadbangingMan

```

/dev/hda: ST360020A: 35°C

```

Aber ich denke, da solltest Du bei Maxtor mal nachforschen.

----------

## Regnaron

Hm, also ich würde 30°C jetzt nicht unbedingt als obere Grenze ansehen. Dann würden die Festplatten im Sommer ja reihenweise abrauchen. Von meinem Desktop habe ich zwar gerade keine Werte, aber wenn ich da an die Platten gefasst habe, dann waren die mehr als nur warm... Und der Laptop hier hat aktuell (eigentlich idle) auch knapp 40°C... (die Serverplatte hat leider keinen Temperatursenso.r...)

----------

## Lenz

/dev/hde: Maxtor 6Y120L0: 41°C

/dev/hdg: ST340823A: 36°C

Wobei die Seagate (hdg) die Platte mit weniger Last ist. Die läuft seit 3 Jahren durch. Ich mach mir da eigentlich weniger Sorgen; mir ist noch nie eine Platte abgeraucht. Ich verlasse mich trotzdem lieber auf mein stets aktuelles Komplettbackup.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## reyneke

Naja, ein bißchen Sorgen mach ich mir schon, da die Platte ab und an mal ein "Klick" von sich hören läßt und anschließend der Rechner mal so 10 - 30 s nicht mehr reagiert; zumindest verzögern sich die Aktionen, für die Plattenaktivität erforderlich ist. Meldung im Syslog ist - wie gesagt - "lost interrupt"

Ich hatte eben auch 30° C in Erinnerung aber war mir da nicht mehr so sicher. Auf der Maxtor-Seite wird allerdings eine zuverlässige Funktion aller Maxtor-Festplatten bis 55° C angegeben - bin mir allerdings ziemlich sicher das mein "lost interrupt"-Problem mit der hohen Temperatur zusammenhängt.

Ich werde diesem Problem mal nachgehen. Was wäre denn sinnvollerweise in einem Cron-Script zu überwachen, um das Problem zu ergründen? Temperatur, System-Last, evtl. HD-Zugriffe und Syslog-Meldungen - noch was vergessen?

Bringen diese Hdd-Kühler denn was oder ist das nur Show, wie z.B. die RAM-Kühlkörper?

Danke erstmal für Eure Hilfe.

Gruß,

reyneke.

----------

## boris64

30°? ein bisschen höher darf es dann doch schon sein:

```
drbloed ~ # hddtemp /dev/hda /dev/hdb

/dev/hda: SAMSUNG SP1614N: 35°C

/dev/hdb: ST380021A: 38°C

```

geschlossenes gehäuse, beide platten durften noch nie freiluft atmen,

leben trotzdem schon seit 2++ jahren ohne den hitzetod zu sterben.

----------

## silents

Du solltest auch deine Gehäuse Temperatur kontrollieren.

Von wegen Wasserkühlung, CPU, GPU, Northbridge, HDD, sind Wasser gekühlt. Meine HDD Temperatur war immer um die 38°.

Jetzt:

```
bash-2.05b# hddtemp /dev/hda

/dev/hda: SAMSUNG SP8004H: 27 C

```

Der Vorteil ist das das mit Wasserkühlung leiser gekühlt werden kann!

Gruß

----------

## c07

Die Hersteller halten die entsprechenden Spezifikationen nicht geheim. Kann man also nachschlagen. Meine Maxtor 6E040L0 soll z.B. 5 - 60 °C vertragen. Bei der Arbeit wird sie laut hddtemp auch wirklich deutlich über 40 °C heiß, obwohl sie sehr luftig eingebaut ist und einen Laufwerkskäfig fast für sich allein hat. An manchen Metallteilen außen kann man sich annähernd die Finger verbrennen (also ~ 50 °C). Allerdings ist diese Platte auch als Grill berüchtigt (sonst aber mit exzellentem Leistung/Preis-Verhältnis).

----------

## awiesel

Schau Dir vieleicht auch mal die Stromstecker an. Ich hatte bei verschiedenen Gelegenheiten Stecker mit schlechtem Kontakt, entweder ausgeleierte Buchsen (Kann man wieder zusammendrücken) oder halt Oxidation der Kontakte. Das Fehlerbild war meist, dass die Platten nach einem Suspend nicht mehr "aufwachten". 

Ein anderer Fehlerverursacher waren die Netzteile ansich, bei denen die 12V Versorgung kurzzeitig zusammenbrach, was sich im Auschalten und Wiederanlaufen der Platten äusserte. Dieser Fehler traf mich auch privat und sorgte wahrscheinlich auch für den frühzeitigen Ausfall der betroffenen Platte.

----------

## sOuLjA

hmm bei mir siehts so aus 

```

/dev/hda: Maxtor 6Y060L0: 48°C

```

bin aber auch grad am kompilieren seit einiger zeit

----------

## Marlo

Na dann hier noch ein paar Werte für die Nachwelt und zum Vergleichen:

```

/dev/hde: ST3160827AS:  30°C or °F

/dev/hdg: ST3160827AS:  30°C or °F

/dev/hdi: ST3160827AS:  30°C or °F

/dev/hdk: ST3160827AS:  33°C or °F

 
```

Alle Platten gleich alt und gleich groß, verbunden mit Raid5.

Gruß

Ma

----------

## SvenFischer

Also ich habe meine HDD in einen 3,5" HD Käfig eingebaut und anschließend auf Gummifüssen am Gehäuseboden eingebaut. Generell lässt sich sagen, dass die Temperatur im Gehäuse nach oben hin zunimmt, also runter mit den Daten(-platten)!

Wenn dann noch ein Gehäuselüfter von unten etwas werkelt, dann liegen die meist unter 40 Grad (Stresszustand).

----------

## malachay

Mir scheint das die Maxtors gerne mal wärmer werden...hier auch:

```

/dev/hda: Maxtor 6Y120L0: 46 C

```

----------

## wutschi

/dev/hde: IC35L120AVV207-0: 32°C

/dev/hdf: ST3120026A: 29°C

/dev/hdh: ST3120022A: 30°C

/dev/hdj: SAMSUNG SP1614N: 35°C

/dev/hdl: ST3120022A: 32°C

die platten liegen alle direkt übereinander, werden aber von 2 starken lüftern gut gekühlt, und laufen jetzt auch bald zwei jahre fehlerfrei

hab noch zwei 40er die keinen sensor haben.

----------

## rojaro

Irgendwie trau ich hddtemp nicht da ich leider auch kein brauchbares Thermometer habe mit dem ich die Ausgaben von hddtemp verifizieren kann ... zur info, alle Platten aus der selben Serie, am selben Tag gekauft, übereinander (von oben nach unten) , in Metalwechselrahmen mit jeweils eigenem Lüfter (alle in Ordnung) eingebaut, konfiguriert als Software RAID5 Array mit Hot-Spare (hdj) ..

```
generoid root # hddtemp /dev/hde /dev/hdf /dev/hdg /dev/hdh /dev/hdi /dev/hdj

/dev/hde: SAMSUNG SP1614N: 16 C

/dev/hdf: SAMSUNG SP1614N: 18 C

/dev/hdg: SAMSUNG SP1614N: 15 C

/dev/hdh: SAMSUNG SP1614N: 16 C

/dev/hdi: SAMSUNG SP1614N: 18 C

/dev/hdj: SAMSUNG SP1614N: 14 C

generoid root #
```

----------

## Haldir

14 °C hehe, das glaub ich auch nicht

----------

## reyneke

 *awiesel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ein anderer Fehlerverursacher waren die Netzteile ansich, bei denen die 12V Versorgung kurzzeitig zusammenbrach, was sich im Auschalten und Wiederanlaufen der Platten äusserte.
> 
> 

 

Das könnte das Klicken sein, das ich immer höre, wenn der Fehler auftaucht. Kann ich das Netzteil irgendwie testen, um das zu verifizieren?

Grad schon wieder abgeraucht - bei 44° C.

Hab ich vielleicht zu aggressive hdparm-Settings?

 *hdparm -i /dev/hda wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /dev/hda:
> 
>  Model=Maxtor 6Y120P0, FwRev=YAR41BW0, SerialNo=Y3JKSAWE
> ...

 

 *cat /etc/conf.d/hdparm | grep disc0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> disc0_args="-d1 -Xudma6 -c3"
> 
> 

 

----------

## reptile

du hast aber nicht übertaktet oder so?

----------

## reyneke

 *reptile wrote:*   

> du hast aber nicht übertaktet oder so?

 

Nope.

----------

## Cenrim

/dev/hda: Maxtor 6Y120P0: 40

wobei die über der ST3260827AS sitzt (die läuft über libata, also zZ kein smart  :Sad:  ), also an keinen direkten luftstrom abbekommt

ich hatte mit meinem aktuellen board n paar merkwürdige probleme, unter anderem n krepierendes mb bei hoher ide last und es hat sich rausgestellt, das meine southbridge sich total überhitzt... und das bei (wegen hitzeschaden  :Rolling Eyes:  ) untertakteter cpu und keinen sonstigen starken wärme quellen (also passive, idlende graka, zu dem zeitpunkt nur eine platte und so)

vllt da mal was testen, reyneke

----------

## reyneke

Naja, das MoBo ( MSI KT4AV ) ist eigentlich ganz neu, so 'n halbes Jahr. Ich hatte es gekauft, nachdem ich zuerst dachte, mein altes Board ( ECS K7S5A  - jaja ...) sei schuld an dem Fehler.  Zwischendurch hatte ich auch ein ASRock Board, konnte dieses aber glücklicherweise umtauschen, nachdem es auch nach BIOS-Update nicht mit meiner Festplatte lief (siehe ober verlinkten Thread).

Ich bin auch ganz zufrieden mit dem Board aber wüßte grad gar nicht, wie ich die Temperatur der Southbridge überwachen sollte.

Hättest Du da vielleicht einen Tip für mich? Gibt es Software oder muß ich mein altes Fieberthermometer an den Chip halten?  :Wink: 

Danke soweit an alle.

Gruß,

reyneke.

----------

## OnoSendai

@reyneke:

Du solltest die smartmontools mal installieren, und testen, wie es um deine HDD überhaupt bestellt ist.

```
 # emerge sys-apps/smartmontools 
```

Aus dem Wiki:

HOWTO Monitor your hard disk(s) with smartmontools

----------

## Neo_0815

51 Grad, Samsung Notebook Platte - zugelassen bis 55, also alles i.O..

Die im Tower sind um die 40, also alles im grünen Bereich.

MfG

----------

## Ezekeel

ich weiss nicht was ihr mit euren Festplatten anstellt?!? Nach einem world update erreichen bei mir die Maxtor Hds:

```

/dev/hda: Maxtor 6Y120P0: 21 C

/dev/hdb: Maxtor 6Y120L0: 22 C

```

Wobei man sagen muss, dass die 2te HD die mit Windows drauf ist, also die ganze Zeit sich nur im leerlauf befindet - umso verwunderlicher, dass sie 1 Grad mehr hat als die andere!  :Smile: 

Vielleicht liegts am Tower??

----------

## misterjack

meine Samsung SP1614N liegt dank einen 8x8 temperatur gesteuerten Lüfter bei angenehmen 25 -29 °C je nach Last. und sie fässt sich auch schön kühl an  :Wink: 

----------

## Pixelbrei

deleted...Last edited by Pixelbrei on Tue Oct 18, 2011 1:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## moe

Meine 2 Seagate ST380021A sind bei 30°, und meine Maxtor 6E040L0 bei 35 bis 40. Allerdings scheint der Sensor der Maxtor nicht besonders akkurat zu sein, wenn man hddtemp im Sekundentakt oder schneller aufruft, schwankt der Wert um bis zu 6 Grad, was meinem physikalischem Verständniss nach nicht möglich sein dürfte.

Achso, die 3 Platten hängen in den 5,25" Trays übereinander, vor der mittleren bläst ein 8cm Lüfter ins Gehäuse, dort sollte sich die Abluft mit der vom Prozessorlüfter vereinigen, und durch einen weiteren 8cm Lüfter in der Seitenwand rausgesaugt werden. So ist jedenfalls der Plan  :Wink: 

Ohne Lüfter hab ich mir an einer der Seagates schon den Finger verbrannt..

Gruss Maurice

----------

## Cirrius

Device Model:     HDS722580VLAT20

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0002   189   189   000    Old_age   Always       -       29 (Lifetime Min/Max 18/39)

Läuft anstandslos in einen 1HE Gehäuse und ist gut belüftet...

Zu der Temperatur: Ich hab vor längerer Zeit mal einen schönen Text zur Abhängigkeit der Temperatur zum nächsten zu erwartenden Wartungszyklus (sprich: defekt) gelesen (In einen Fujitsu Datenblatt). Demnach sollte die Temperatur, falls die Platte 5 Jahre PowerOn überleben soll, 40°C nicht überschreiten, bereits bei ~50°C ist bereits mit einer Lebensdauer von nur noch 3 Jahren zu rechnen.

Demnach sollte man nach der Devise gehen: Umso Kühler, umso besser! Was mir bis heute schleierhaft ist, waren diverse Instabilitäten mit Hitachi Platten (die 120Gb IDE und 80Gb IDE Modelle) welche eindeutig auf einen Festplattenüberhitzung zurückzuführen waren (Man kanns kaum glauben, Desktop Platten...) Festplattenkühler drauf, und schon war das System stabil?! Aber in der Dokumentation stand kein Wort von möglicher Überhitzung, und die Platten hatten auch genug "Luft", also kein Stacking.

----------

## amne

Na hallo, ich dachte immer mit meinen ~41°C bin ich recht gut unterwegs. Von den Leuten mit den phantastisch niedrigen Temperaturen: Verwendet von euch auch jemand keinen Lüfter? Dieses Setup würde mich interessieren.

----------

## Marlo

 *Pixelbrei wrote:*   

> Mit HDD-Lüfter:
> 
> ...Bei offenem Fenster im Winter auch mal 15-20°C 
> 
> 

 

Hi amne,

zählt ein offenes Fenster im Winter zu "Lüfter" oder "lüften". 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Nun, ich glaube nicht das sich die Physik überlisten läßt. Kleines Gehäuse ohne Lüfter, da sind die Platten natürlich wärmer als im großen Gehäuse mit mehreren Lüftern. An meinem BX Gehäuse werkeln 2 Lüfter vorne und 2 hinten, hinzu kommt das Netzteil mit einem 120 mm (leisen) Propeller der nach oben absaugt. Die vorderen Lüfter sind unterhalb bzw. genau vor den Platten, so dass sich keine Stauhitze ergeben kann.

Mach doch mal das Seitenteil ab und führe nach einiger Zeit eine Vergleichsmessung durch. Wenn die Werte deutlich niedriger sind lohnt sich der Einbau eines zusätzlichen Lüfters hinten auf jeden Fall.

Gruß

Ma

----------

## makukasutota

rofl, bei mir hatte eine der festplatten bis vor einem halben Jahr (dann hab ich neues gehäuse mit 6 gehäuselüftern gekauft ^^) eine Festplatte mit 60 °C gehabt. War allerdings mit Windows unter irgendeinem Systemanalyseprogramm (Sandra oder so) und hab keine Ahnung ob es nicht einfach falsche messwerte waren...

mfg, 

marc

----------

## amne

 *Marlboro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mach doch mal das Seitenteil ab und führe nach einiger Zeit eine Vergleichsmessung durch. Wenn die Werte deutlich niedriger sind lohnt sich der Einbau eines zusätzlichen Lüfters hinten auf jeden Fall.
> 
> 

 

Hab ich schon mal getestet, dann steigt die Temperatur der Platte um ca. 5°C an - die Platte sitzt in einem 5 1/4 Slot ohne Blende, was für einen ständigen, leichten Luftstrom sorgt. Gehäuse auf und die Luft bleibt stehen - es wird wärmer. Lüfter bau ich sicher keinen ein, da hab ich lieber statistisch ein Jahr weniger Plattenlebenszeit.

----------

## reyneke

Ich hab seit gestern die Seitenwand offen; seitdem hab ich den Fehler, der sonst spätestens nach 2-3 Stunden auftauchte, nicht mehr beobachten können.

Ich habe folgende Lüfter im Gehäuse installiert:

vorne unten zum Luft ansaugen ist aber gerade abgeklemmt, da zuviel Staub angesaugt und zu laut

hinten oben - befördert Abluft nach draußen.

dazu kommen noch CPU- und GPU-Lüfter.

Ich trage mich aber grade mit dem Gedanken, dem Ganzen noch einen HDD-Kühler hizuzufügen, da

```

tesla root # hddtemp /dev/hda

/dev/hda: Maxtor 6Y120P0: 39°C

tesla root # uptime

 14:59:51 up 23 min,  3 users,  load average: 0.05, 0.08, 0.10

```

Mit den smartmontools hab ich gestern abend noch das Laufwerk intensiv getestet und habe dabei keinen Fehler feststellen können. Lediglich ein älterer, anscheinend harmloser Fehler wurde gefunden.

Ich denke daher, daß der Zusammenhang zwischen Temperatur und Abschalten der Platte sehr wahrscheinlich ist. Zur Berechnung des Korelationskoeffizienten fehlen mir bis jetzt noch die Daten  :Wink: .

Gruß,

reyneke.

----------

## Ezekeel

hab nen atcs alu tower mit meiner meinung nach optimal abgestimmtem Lüftersystem:

2 Große vorne <-

1 Oben  ->

+Netzteil mit 3 Lüftern (2 innerhalb des Gehäuses = einer nach unten -> und einer nach vorne -> und einer nach draussen->)

=>somit sollte die Luft über die 2 Hds weg dann über den CPU Lüfter und anschließend über "oben" und das Netzteil nach draussen gepustet werden.

Ps.: 

<- bedeutet Luftstrom nach innen

-> bdeutet Luftstrom nach aussen

----------

## reyneke

Naja, so sollte das Lüftungssystem bei mir eigentlich auch funktionieren. Problematisch sind halt Staub und Lautstärke. Aber ich wollte mir demnächst sowieso ein neues Gehäuse zulegen und werde dabei eben mein Augenmerk auf die Kühleigenschaften richten. Im Moment schwebt mir ein Xaser Case vor - wenn ich die Mittel dafür auftreibe ...

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi reyneke,

Staub ist leider immer ein Problem :-/

Es gibt Gehäuse, da kann man vor die Lüfter sowas wie ein Vlies spannen, welches größere Staubteilchen recht wirkungsvoll abfängt. Dadurch hat sich die Staubansammlung im Rechner meiner Eltern merklich reduziert. Leider weiß ich nicht mehr, von welcher Firma das Gehäuse ist. Mit etwas Bastelarbeit kann man sich so ein Vlies aber bestimmt auch selber einbauen.

Ansonsten bleibt nur die Lösung, den Rechner mal öfters auseinanderzubauen und zu reinigen. In einer meiner Kisten hier arbeiten nicht weniger als neun Lüfter und ich muß ca. alle drei bis vier Monate den kompletten Rechner zerlegen und von Staub befreien.

Die Lautstärke kann man durch entsprechende Lüfter recht gut reduzieren. Ich höre hier eigentlich nur meine Festplatten laufen, nicht die Lüfter.

Poly

----------

## reyneke

Neun Lüfter *staun* - wie laut ist die Kiste denn?

----------

## Marlo

 *reyneke wrote:*   

> Neun Lüfter *staun* - wie laut ist die Kiste denn?

 

Leise!

Viele große Lüfter --> kleine Drehzahl --> = leise-->+viel Luftdurchsatz= gute Kühlung.

----------

## c07

 *reyneke wrote:*   

> Ich trage mich aber grade mit dem Gedanken, dem Ganzen noch einen HDD-Kühler hizuzufügen, da
> 
> ```
> tesla root # hddtemp /dev/hda
> 
> ...

 

Bei mir (Maxtor 6E040L0) hängt die Temperatur vor allem davon ab, ob die Platte selber grad was tut (natürlich hat die Temperatur im Gehäuse allgemein auch einen gewissen Einfluss). Bei Zugriffen (auch rein sequenziell mit null CPU) wird sie sehr schnell heiß, aber danach auch wieder rasch kühler. Eigentlich ist das erstaunlich. Offenbar ist es vor allem die Elektronik, die so heiß wird.

----------

## misterjack

bei mir ist es so, dass ich meine festplatte (nur eine zurzeit) im 3,5" käfig hängt. darüber habe ich einen arctic temperatur gesteuerten 80mm lüfter schräg angeordnet, so dass sich der lüfter die luft duch ne öffnung vorne im gehäuse (wo normalerweise die diskettenlaufwerke hinkommen) die luft holt. hinten ist noch ein lüfter  (der gleiche wie über der hdd) und dann ist in dem netzteil ein 120mm. mein plan ist noch eine wasserkühlung und 2 s-ata hdds die ich beide ebenfalls wasserkühlen werde

----------

## Louisdor

```
root@gentoo: ~ # hddtemp /dev/hda

/dev/hda: IC35L060AVVA07-0: 43°C <-- IBM

root@gentoo: ~ # hddtemp /dev/hdb

/dev/hdb: ST340014A: 42°C <-- Seagate

root@gentoo: ~ #
```

Ui, ganz schön warm, wa ?!

----------

## darkleon

 *rojaro wrote:*   

> Irgendwie trau ich hddtemp nicht da ich leider auch kein brauchbares Thermometer habe mit dem ich die Ausgaben von hddtemp verifizieren kann ... zur info, alle Platten aus der selben Serie, am selben Tag gekauft, übereinander (von oben nach unten) , in Metalwechselrahmen mit jeweils eigenem Lüfter (alle in Ordnung) eingebaut, konfiguriert als Software RAID5 Array mit Hot-Spare (hdj) ..
> 
> ```
> generoid root # hddtemp /dev/hde /dev/hdf /dev/hdg /dev/hdh /dev/hdi /dev/hdj
> 
> ...

 

geht mir ähnlich:

/dev/hdg: SAMSUNG SV1604N: 16°C

ist eine 5400er ok die sollte etwas kühler sein

aber  ich hab hier schon mehr raumtemperatur und die platte wird den raum wohl kaum kühlen  :Wink: 

jemand ne idee ob man da was machen kann?!

smartctl -a /dev/hdg

zeigt das gleiche an...

----------

## tonmeister440

hi,

scheint so als wären die maxtor paltten im allgemeinen etwas wärmer als die von anderen herstellern.

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/hda: Maxtor 6Y060L0: 43°C

 

hab keine extra kühlmassnahmen im rechner ausser cpu lüfter und netzwerklüfter.

gruss tonmeister440

----------

## NightDragon

Also Tatsache ist das die Elektronik und der Magnetismus darunter leidet. Allerdins so gering, das es wohl wenig auszumachen scheint.

Meine Platten sind auch fast alle um die 45 Grad, ungekühlt.

Und die laufen seit Jahren (einige sogar über 10 Jahre) 24/7 und das Anstandslos  :Smile: 

Was nicht heißen soll: Ab in den Ofen. Ich hatte vielleicht auch nur Glück das meine 8 Platten so anstandslos laufen.

----------

